# stone chips



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

last winter ended up with lots of small stone chips each side of car just infront of rear wheel arches where it looked like crap was gettin thrown up from front wheels and was catching arch at bottom of rear door shuts can i buy some clear tape or similar which would protect this area have front mud flaps on it.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

You can get rolls of 3M paint protection film on Ebay and cut it to size.


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

i ve gotten hold of some 3m clear vinyl and would like to no what is the best way of fitting as regards prep of surface then method of applying vinyl any advice appreciated


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Been doing some research into PPFs for the new car. I wouldnt recommend buying rolls of film as you'll end up cutting the film to shape on the car. This will either damage the paintwork or, you'll end up with a less than perfect finished edge.

Ventureshiled claims to be the best but Im not convinced. the Avery Nano gives a far better gloss finish and looks orange peely than VS.

As regards prep, you need to make sure there are no flies or other debris on the paint work. You need to make sure your paintwork has no silicon based products or residue as this can make getting the film to stick a bit difficult.

It goes without saying make sure your hands are spotlessly clean, Avery recommend you thoroughly wet your hands with a solution before handling the film.

Personally, if I decide to have an PPF fitted, I'll pay to have it done since I want a top job and some comeback if it doesnt fit properly!

This video gives a little background Avery PPF


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

on my car its only a strip 10 cm long by three cm wide and it only seems to be a problem in winter with salt and grit on road not really worried about anyone seeing it on car if it peels im happy to remove it and replace with another piece i can cut prior to fitting thanks for the help any more info about applying welcome


----------

